# concordança participi femení



## Roi Marphille

Hola, 
tinc un dubte. Crec que es pot dir de les dues maneres, què m'en dieu?
- has enviat la carta?
1) sí, ja l'he enviat.
2) sí, ja l'he envia*da*. 

Slts, 
 Roi


----------



## belén

No soc cap autoritat al tema, però naturalment (de forma natural) em sortiria "sí, ja l'he enviada"

B


----------



## Orpheus

Hola Roi,

Estàs fent servir un temps compost, el pretèrit perfet (havia posat simple, però res de simlpe,  Gràcies Belen pel consell), i es conjuga de la següent forma:

Jo he enviat
tu has enviat
ell ha enviat
nos. hem enviat
vos. heu enviat
ells han enviat

Així doncs, has de fer servir el temps correctament. 
*Sí, ja l'he enviat.*

*Salutacions,*
*Orpheus*


----------



## Roi Marphille

Orpheus said:
			
		

> Hola Roi,
> 
> Estàs fent servir un temps compost, el pretèrit perfecte simple, i es conjuga de la següent forma:
> 
> Jo he enviat
> tu has enviat
> ell ha enviat
> nos. hem enviat
> vos. heu enviat
> ells han enviat
> 
> Així doncs, has de fer servir el temps correctament.
> *Sí, ja l'he enviat.*
> 
> *Salutacions,*
> *Orpheus*


així doncs, 
"ja l'he enviada"  seria incorrecte oi?
...mmm...clar, té sentit...o sigui, aquest participi "femení" es faria servir en altres temps: 
- ja estava enviada. (aquí fa com d'adjectiu no? diu una propietat, com estava la carta)

merci company/a!


----------



## Orpheus

Hola de nou xiulador, 

En efecte, si dius ja estava enviada, o ha estat enviada, en aquests casos enviada és l'atribut de la frase i ha de concordar amb el subjecte en gènere i nombre.

Salutacions d'aquell que xiula mentre vol fer-se l'interessant, 

Orpheus.


----------



## Samaruc

Salut companys,

No estic d'acord que siga incorrecta la concordança de gènere i nombre entre el participi dels temps compostos i l'objecte indirecte quan aquest precedeix el verb. De fet, aquesta concordança és la forma més genuïna en català, tot i que en els darrers temps es va perdent i es va assumint la manca de concordança (a excepció del femení singular, que es manté bastant).

Així, al meu parer, dir "Aquesta carta, ja l'he enviada" seria una forma absolutament correcta i, fins i tot, recomanable front a "Aquesta carta, ja l'he enviat".

Fins una altra.


----------



## Orpheus

Ei companys!

He llegit detingudament el teu missatge Samaruc i que jo recordi, quan vaig aprendre el temps compostos, no vaig veure enlloc la utilització del participi femení i masculí segons el gènere i nombre del subjecte en aqueste mena de temps. 
Una altra cosa es quan el participi fa d'ajectiu o atribut.

¿Et sonen bè aquestes frases?
Havia enviat la carta. L'havia *enviada *
Ha cantat la cancò amb molta energia. L'ha *cantada* amb molta energia

Però, ¡fixa't ara!
Havia enviat la carta. L'havia *enviat*. La carta havia estat *enviada* per la Marta.
Ha cantat la cancò amb molta energia. L'ha cantat amb molta energia. Ha estat *interpretada* amb molt sentiment*.*

¿Samaruc no ho veus així?

Salutacions,
Orpheus.


----------



## Samaruc

Salutacions cordials, Orpheus,

En realitat, allò amb què concorda (o pot concordar) el participi de les formes verbals compostes actives no és el subjecte sinó l’objecte directe (sempre que aquest precedesca el verb).

M’explique: Si dius “Aquesta carta, ja l’he enviada”, tenim que “Aquesta carta” és l’objecte directe, no el subjecte, i precedeix el verb (de fet el precedeix dues vegades: “aquesta carta” i “l’”).

En el cas de “La cançó ha estat interpretada amb molt sentiment” la concordança no és deguda al cas anterior sinó al fet de tractar-se d’una forma passiva (on sí que hi ha concordança entre participi i subjecte).

Ací a València (i crec que també a les Balears) és molt comú (quasi generalitzat) fer concordar el participi de les formes compostes amb l’objecte directe quan aquest precedeix el verb (bé de forma explícita bé per mitjà de pronoms) i és femení singular (i no sona gens estrany en la resta de casos):

-	Has tingut sort? Sí, n’he tinguda molta (Ací “n’” fa d’OD).
-	Has dut els llibres? No, me’ls he deixats a casa (Ací “’ls” fa d’OD).

Fins i tot en casos com el següent pot fer-se la concordança (encara que ja és molt menys habitual):

-	Has enviat les cartes? No, no les he pogudes enviar (les = OD).

Amb el subjecte, en forma activa, tens raó que no concorda mai: “Ell ha escrit una carta”, “Ella ha escrit un llibre”. Tanmateix, si posem l’OD davant del verb la cosa canvia: “Ell l’ha escrita (la carta)”, “Ella l’ha escrit (el llibre)”.

El que passa (també a València) és que hi ha una creixent tendència a obviar aquesta concordança i ja són habituals frases com “N’he tingut molta (de sort)” o “Te les he enviat (les cartes)”. De fet crec que és completament correcte no fer la concordança, encara que a mi se’m queda la frase pobra i em sona a calc del castellà (que no dic que ho siga).

Mira que diu la “Guia d’usos lingüístics” de l’Institut Interuniversitari de Filologia Valenciana:

_2.3.2 La concordança del participi

En els temps compostos, el participi concorda amb el pronom acusatiu de tercera persona (el, la, els, les):

- No me les he menjades jo, les taronges
– Has vist la meua germana? – No, no l’he vista

En contextos en què el temps compost va seguit d’un infinitiu, també es fa la concordança si el pronom s’anteposa al conjunt verbal, amb independència que el pronom ho puga ser del verb en infinitiu: No l’ha deguda conéixer, No les hem pogudes agafar, No les hem volgudes castigar.

La concordança, tanmateix, s’ha perdut en alguns parlars i en altres es manté en femení (singular i plural), però no en masculí plural.

El manteniment de la concordança en el femení segurament s’ha vist afavorit pel fet que, en el singular, permet explicitar la distinció de gènere (que no apareix indicada per la forma elidida que adopta el pronom davant de l’auxiliar haver): me l’he menjat / me l’he menjada.

D’acord amb aquesta situació, en l’actualitat es tendeix a acceptar la manca de concordança amb el participi. En valencià, on la concordança és general en femení, és preferible mantenir-la.
_​
Resumint, jo crec que totes dues formes (concordant o sense) són correctes, però m’incline més per fer la concordança (que, per altra banda, evita ambigüitats de gènere provocades pels pronoms “el” i “la” quan s’apostrofen d’avant del verb “haver”).

En fi, no sé si m’explique o encara ho estic embolicant més…

Una encaixada, company.


----------



## Roi Marphille

una vegada més, als teus peus, Mestre Samaruc. 
gràcies!


----------



## Orpheus

Hola de nou Samaruc 

He estat tambè fent els deures al respecte, jeje!
En primer lloc he trobat el seguent link de la *GENERALITAT DE** CATALUNYA, Direcció General de Política Lingüística i la UNIVERSITAT POMPEU FABRA a Barcelona.*
http://www.upf.es/gl/salc/3/32/324/3241/324115/tms15058.htm

Entre altres coses destaca lo següent:
"Encara que el participi passat que surt en les formes compostes dels
verbs (he cantat, has cantat, etc.) es deixa generalment invariable,
és molt recomanable, seguint la notra tradició lingüística, de
fer-lo concordar (és a dir, donar-li el mateix gènere i nombre) amb
el complement directe del verb quan aquest complement directe és un
pronom feble de tercera persona"
"En català antic (i encara avui en els parlars baleàrics i
valencians) també se solia fer concordar el participi amb el
complement directe en els casos en què actualment al Principat no ho
fem.
"De fet, actualment hi ha tendència, a Barcelona i en altres
indrets, a prescindir d'aquesta concordanca; només es conserva
bastant amb el femení singular, segurament gràcies al fet que la
concordança ens permet de distingir el sentit del pronom feble
femení (la, però elidit en l') del pronom feble masculí (el, però
elidit en l')"

Jo he estudiat el participi invariable davant les formes compostes del verb o així ho crec, però ja veig que la nostra llengua té molta història i aquest foro s'està convertint en un bon instrument per conèixer-la més enllà d'on he nascut. 
Així doncs, rectifico el meu comentari i volia agraïr-te el teu missatge.
De totes maneres, intentaré esbrinar el que diu el pla d'estudis de la llengua catalana a Catalunya sobre aquest tema perque com deia abans no recordo haver estudiat aquest cas de concordança amb el participi.

_Tu posaves aquest exemple: No me les he menjades jo, les taronges_
_I jo sempre he dit: ¡No me les he menjat jo pas! _

_I és més, moltes vegades he emprat la concordança amb el femení, però quan m'adonava rectificava i em preguntava ¿com és la forma del pretèrit? ¡doncs ja tens la resposta!_

Només un petit incís a la teva resposta. Hi ha un altre pronom feble de tercera persona:*en*

*He rebut una carta. N'he rebuda una (n'= carta).*

Una salutació afectuosa,
Orpheus.


----------



## Samaruc

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> una vegada més, als teus peus, Mestre Samaruc.
> gràcies!



No, per favor, de mestre res, amic Roi, només aprenent… T’assegure que és molt més el que aprenc jo de vosaltres que el poc que puga aportar-vos.

Per cert, en el text anterior m’he lluït amb el “ d’avant “ que he escrit… 

Una abraçada, amic!


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Orpheus,

Tens raó, "en" també fa d'OD.  

Molt bo i aclaridor el link que proposes.

La veritat és que resulta molt enriquidor conèixer les variants de la nostra llengua.

Au, bona nit, company!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Hola Orpheus,
> 
> Tens raó, "en" també fa d'OD.
> 
> Molt bo i aclaridor el link que proposes.
> 
> La veritat és que resulta molt enriquidor conèixer les variants de la nostra llengua.
> 
> Au, bona nit, company!


ei, us vull donar les gràcies de nou a tots/es per les votres valuoses aportacions. La meva pregunta inicial semblava molt senzilla i al final ha donat per molt joc. Estic molt content d'haver après més. 
A més, s'ha fet un petit debat de manera molt respectuosa i civilitzada.
Continuem en línia per més reptes!
Salutacions cordials, 
 Roi


----------



## betulina

Hola a tots!

M'ha encantat com heu debatut aquest tema i hi volia posar el meu granet de sorra amb un aspecte que quan me'n vaig adonar em va sorprendre. 

Jo sí que faig la concordança del participi, si més no, amb el femení singular, que sembla que és el que més s'aguanta al Principat. 
_-Has vist la Maria? Sí, l'he vist*a*._ 
Si no la faig, em passa com a en Samaruc, que em queda com coixa.

El que volia afegir-hi i que deia que vaig trobar curiós ho exemplificaré amb aquestes frases: 
-_He sentit cantar aquesta dona. --> L'he sent*ida* cantar.
-He sentit cantar aquesta cançó. --> L'he sent*it* cantar.

_Ja veieu que la diferència recau en el verb amb complement directe. A la primera, _aquesta dona_ és CD de _sentir_; a la segona, _aquesta cançó_, de _cantar_, per això si posem el pronom al darrere, _He sentit cantar-la, _només podem entendre que "he sentit que es cantava la cançó" (o alguna cosa així...).

Bé, només volia fer aquest apunt, espero no haver enredat la troca, ara que ja havia quedat clar 

Per cert, Orpheus, et puc preguntar d'on ets? M'ha sorprès la col·locació del teu _pas_! Jo amb prou feines el dic, però si ho fes el posaria abans del _jo..._


> _I jo sempre he dit: ¡No me les he menjat jo pas! _


Salut, gent!


----------



## Orpheus

Hola Betulina,

Jeje, a mi també m'ha sorprès la teva observació, 
Imagino que a l'intentar escriure de pressa vaig invertir l'ordre. No ho sé, 


Salutacions,
Orpheus.


----------



## betulina

Orpheus said:
			
		

> Hola Betulina,
> 
> Jeje, a mi també m'ha sorprès la teva observació,
> Imagino que a l'intentar escriure de pressa vaig invertir l'ordre. No ho sé,
> 
> 
> Salutacions,
> Orpheus.


hahahah ui, d'acord, perdona, ja veig variants pertot arreu!


----------



## joanet

Per bé que més o menys ha quedat clar què cal fer, només escric per estrenar-me i fer una petita matisació. En la majoria de llibres d'estil recomanen la concordança perquè es percep com a més culta, tot i que reconeixen que la fan en alguns parlars, sobretot a les Illes i a València. Però caldria afegir-hi els parlars gironins. I ho puntualitzo perquè sempre que es parla de dialectes s'engloba tot Catalunya al central, quan no és així i, sobretot sintàcticament, hi ha *bastants diferències en els parlars gironins o empordanesos.
És a dir, que aquí fem aquesta concordança quasi sempre.

*Sé que sona malament "bastants diferències", però aprofito per fer èmfasi que aquest quantitatiu és invariable en gènere.
*De fet, els empordanesos són els catalans que majoritàriament van repoblar les Illes.
*Per últim, citar el primer missatge d'Orpheus en aquest fòrum, en què menciona el "pretèrit perfet" per la conjugació "haver + participi", quan en realitat hauria de ser "pretèrit indefinit".

joanet


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Hola,

el tema de la concordança dels participi en català m'interessa bastant. Com he iniciat a estudiar el català amb un "bagatge" d'unes quantes altres llengües romàniques m'interssa també esbrinar les diferències entre elles.
Per això m'agradaria saber si en català es pot fer (o es fa) la concordança de nombre i gènere només quan l'objecte directe que precedeix el participi es un pronom com el, la, els, les (o llurs formes corresponents al context fonètic) es pot fer com en francès, quan el participi perfecte és precedit de qualsevol objecte directe:
"Les coses que havia vist_*es*_ no li van agradar gens ni mica"
o
"Les coses que havia vist no li van agradar gens ni mica"?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Angelo di fuoco,

No, en aquest cas no es fa la concordança; només es fa quan el complement directe és un pronom feble, com deies (el, la, els, les, en i variants). Diria que com en italià, per exemple.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gràcies, betulina, per resoldre el meu dubte.
Tanmateix, en italià les coses són molt més complicades, sobretot si es consideren en perspectiva diacrònica. Encara avui és posible, si no dir, almenys escriure frases com "ho scritta una lettera", però si es fa la concordança en casos com aquest, l'estil serà elevadíssim.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, va bé saber-ho. 

Doncs en català això no es dóna. Llegeixo a la gramàtica de Badia i Margarit que la concordança "general" ("he escrita una carta") es va fer durant segles, que fins i tot va arribar, si bé ja força desgastada, al segle XX, però que amb la normativa es va bandejar. Per tant, doncs, seria possible que t'ho trobessis en algun context concret, en un text antic o en un ple d'arcaismes. I confirma que actualment la concordança del participi només és normativa amb els pronoms febles.

Salut!


----------

